# Jacked up Pop Up



## jason101

Just finished lifting my Pop Up. Getting it ready to hit PINS in a few weeks so I wanted some ground clearance to get through the sand. I now have 10 inches of clearance below the axle and about 15 inches from the lowest part of the camper. The mod was super simple. Move the axle to below the leaf springs and put larger rims/tires on.


----------



## waterspout

sweet deal.. four wheel drive pop up, I like! I need to do mine like that. I like the bigger tire deal for sure! My old one had those short fat tires. I like the one on my starcraft that are skinnier and a little taller but 33"s would be sweet. LOL


----------



## devil1824

Great idea! Looks factory.


----------



## amazon

could you have used a wider tire, or wheel well full? I want to build one similar, but plan on stiffening the frame, lengthening the tongue, and adding an expanded metal deck on front for a couple atvs, generator, etc. Saw some factory models in New Mexico like this and they were da chit. Had 12.00 x 33" tires on them bad boys for heading to the mountains. Most were being towed by Jeeps.


----------



## jason101

It had small fat tires/rims on there but I wanted the ground clearance. To get fat tall tires/rims, I would have to fork out some serious cash that I didn't have. All in, this mod cost me about 250. $235 of that was tires/rims.

You can do the mod you are talking about but plan on spending some serious money to do it right. You have to be very careful about tongue weight. In the link below there is a guy that just did what you are wanting to do. I have seen other people just get an existing long double axle flat bed trailer and move the popup body onto the flat bed. This option seems cheaper if you can find a good deal on the flat bed.

http://www.popupexplorer.com/forum/index.php?topic=89822.0


----------



## atcNick

I'd be nervous pulling a camper through sand lol! How does the air conditioner do in those in the middle of summer?


----------



## jason101

The air conditioner will keep it very comfortable in a 95 degree heat. At night when the outside temp drops to the 80's, it will freeze you out. We camped this past weekend and never broke a sweat. At night I had to get up and turn it down a little because the wife was freezing.

Unfotunately the A/C is 13,500 btu which is a little much for my honda 2000 watt generator so we will be bringing a little smaller portable a/c unit to keep us cool while at the beach.


----------



## krfish

Cool idea!


----------



## mas360

Academy sells thermal blankets with silver face. You can sew two of them together and drape them over the tent ends using clips/bungee cord to hold it in place. This fix will lower the temperature inside the tent by 8 to 10 degrees.


----------



## Fishtexx

mas360 said:


> Academy sells thermal blankets with silver face. You can sew two of them together and drape them over the tent ends using clips/bungee cord to hold it in place. This fix will lower the temperature inside the tent by 8 to 10 degrees.


That is a great tip! Sure wish I would have thought of that when we had our pop up. Hot afternoons were brutal in ours.:cheers:


----------



## Oceola

Great job...you'll really appreciate the extra ground clearence down the road.

My Casita has the "High Lift" Torque Flex (no springs) axel. I went from the factory 14" rim, load range *C* trailer tires to new 15" rims and load range *D* Goodyear Wrangler TRUCK tires...works great.

Here are some pics...My rig, some off road pop ups, a Casita on a flat bed, and last, my rig when I can no longer handle the Casita.

Frank


----------

